# SOLD : 16ft Down River cat for sale



## crestone11 (Mar 6, 2021)

2004 16ft Down River cat for sale: $2200
Includes the following:
5 bay frame with 2 diamond plate flooring sections 
16ft x 25in Downriver grey Cat tubes with Urethane chaffers 
Captain's chair
16in dry box
120qt cooler

It's a solid boat that has been lots of fun to take out. I haven't used it in a few years as the family has grown so it is sadly time to find it a new home, priced to move! The tubes hold air very well and do not leak. They do have a few patches most are just wear and with one tube puncture. All patches were professionally done at Inflatable Technologies in Denver. The boat is located in Fort Collins if you want to swing by and take a look.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

That seems to be a hell of a deal to me. I amazed no one has jumped on it yet.


----------



## JimmyHolder (Mar 7, 2021)

Wanting to jump on this, I sent you a message


----------



## sunta9269 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hey Im interested - is it still available?


----------



## crestone11 (Mar 6, 2021)

sunta9269 said:


> Hey Im interested - is it still available?


Hello Sunta, I have someone coming to look at it tomorrow afternoon. If he doesn't purchase it, it will still be available. Please send me a private message if you want to setup a time to have a look.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Those sure look like Hyside tubes to me.


----------



## crestone11 (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello Everyone, I sold this last night, thank you for you interest.


----------

